

Grindr app goes straight – but there are different rules for women - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/feb/06/grindr-gay-straight-dating/print

======
pedalpete
Am I misunderstanding how this app is going to go 'straight'?

If it is going straight, it can't be just full of gay men and women. How are
they going to get straight men into the app?

